# petrol stations



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello,

I would just like to know whay you're normally expected to do after filling up, as someone has told me that you're expected to move your car from the pump then go and pay, unlike over here where you just leave your car at the pump, also are most of the petrol stations pay at pump or kiosk, and are they self service, as someone has told me a few different things but he's getting on a bit and hasn't been to spain since moving back 8 years ago.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

pg1710 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would just like to know whay you're normally expected to do after filling up, as someone has told me that you're expected to move your car from the pump then go and pay, unlike over here where you just leave your car at the pump, also are most of the petrol stations pay at pump or kiosk, and are they self service, as someone has told me a few different things but he's getting on a bit and hasn't been to spain since moving back 8 years ago.


The only time I ever moved my car from the pump to a parking space I got shouted at by the woman on the till. 

A lot of them have people filling up for you. Some are self service. You'll know when you get there


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

At the stations I use they serve you and I usually some 50€ so give them cash. At other times when I have paid by card I have just left the car there and goneinto the kiosk. Not been to a station that was that busy


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Around here it's all attended service & quite a lot just leave the vehicle to be filled & go in the bar for a drink !


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

Most of the garages near me have someone to fill it up for you. It's invaluable when you are old and creaky like I am! I always give the attendant a tip - I just wish they still had them in the UK.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

They vary around here, theres one where you have to pay first and then go and fill it yourself, there are the ones who fill up for you and you give the "filler" the money when he's done and theres the one at "Eroskis" Fuengirola where you fill yourself and then drive to the cashier in the drive thru kiosk and pay her thru the window 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> They vary around here, theres one where you have to pay first and then go and fill it yourself, there are the ones who fill up for you and you give the "filler" the money when he's done and theres the one at "Eroskis" Fuengirola where you fill yourself and then drive to the cashier in the drive thru kiosk and pay her thru the window
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, I suppose there's a variety, but here and northwards the vastv majority are do it yourself jobs. Of those there may be pumps where you'resupposed to go in and pay before you get the petrol. I'd be careful about moving the car before paying. There are stations which have barriers to stop you driving away, but those that don't might get the wrong idea.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

pg1710 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would just like to know whay you're normally expected to do after filling up, as someone has told me that you're expected to move your car from the pump then go and pay, unlike over here where you just leave your car at the pump, also are most of the petrol stations pay at pump or kiosk, and are they self service, as someone has told me a few different things but he's getting on a bit and hasn't been to spain since moving back 8 years ago.


There is no fixed rule I´m sure. Most places round here have someone to serve you but in a self service place, if it is busy I always move away from the pump before paying, out of courtesy to people queueing. Mind you they know me here, and know I´m not doing a runner!


----------



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I suppose there's a variety, but here and northwards the vastv majority are do it yourself jobs. Of those there may be pumps where you'resupposed to go in and pay before you get the petrol. I'd be careful about moving the car before paying. There are stations which have barriers to stop you driving away, but those that don't might get the wrong idea.


Ok thanks for all the answers, i thought it sounded a bit strange to move your car then to go and pay.


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

If its a station where there are attendants does that mean that you are not allowed to fill it up yourself?????


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

macdonner said:


> If its a station where there are attendants does that mean that you are not allowed to fill it up yourself?????


No, our local station has an attendant. If she's busy or not there I start to fill the tank myself, but usually she comes over and takes the pump over


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

here, it's mostly self serve and the car does not move until after you have paid. The one exception to that is a 24hr station, where you pay 1st then get your fuel


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Fortunately we haven't got any 'pay 1st before filling ' around here. The only one is the lorry parking after hours & pre-pay , card or cash. Also the cheapest ! When I'm filling up I want it full not a few litres short. The attended ones I use if they 're busy I just fill it myself.


----------

